# Cleaning rubber pad on heat press



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

What can I use that's safe? Is something such as Goo-b-gone okay? There appears to be some black residue on there (it was there originally), and I'd like to get it off if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## technolicious (Feb 9, 2007)

Good question! I have a bit of something on mine too. Any ideas?


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Not sure on the cleaning, but you might want to purchase a teflon cover for the pad. We purchased ours from imprintableswarehouse.com and it is great.


----------

